# relocating washer drain



## idodishez (Mar 29, 2009)

I have an unfinished basement with a washer/dryer hookup. The washer is currently being drained to a drain pipe that stubs out of the poured concrete floor, and appears to be shared with the kitchen sink drain from the floor above. I want to move the washer to a different corner of the basement. I can handle moving the supply line no problem. Just not sure how to move the drain for the washer. If I use the same drain that is currently being used, it would mean running the new plumbing overhead. I assume that will not work, as it would mean "pushing" the washer drain water "up-hill". am I correct?

In another part of the basement, there is a sewer drain that is connected to the upstairs toilets and bathroom sinks. It is more accessible to the new washer location. Is this an option?

Also in the same area of the sewer drain, is a drain that is being used for the furnace, water heater, and water softener. Is this an option?

As a last resort, I can move the washer about 10 feet away, and all it would mean is moving the drain 10 feet away. So no vertical "up-hill" run for the drain would be needed. Only question here is if there is a distance limit that you would safely be able to go horizontally from washer to drain tap.

See pics

Thanks


----------



## idodishez (Mar 29, 2009)

current washer drain pics


----------



## idodishez (Mar 29, 2009)

Sewer drain on adjacent corner. Can this be tapped into?


----------



## idodishez (Mar 29, 2009)

HVAC/Water heater/Water softener drain. Can this be tapped into? Assuming the washer will have too much flow for this drain.


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

just cut a t-y in the line going to the upstairs toilet I assume it is 3 in pvc. I would keep the washer as close as I can but no more than 6 ft away unless you are going to run a separate vent for the washer.


----------



## idodishez (Mar 29, 2009)

6 feet isnt really an option for any of the drains. I dont see any vent on the existing washer drain though. Where would it be?


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

idodishez said:


> 6 feet isnt really an option for any of the drains. I dont see any vent on the existing washer drain though. Where would it be?


 the vent on the washing machine is the pipe that continues up to the ceiling. how far away is the washer going to be.


----------



## idodishez (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry, I always thought that pipe was the drain for the kitchen sink. After just rechecking, its not.

The new washer location is going about 40 - 50 linear feet from the current drain. Probably about 25 linear feet from the pictured sewage drain and water heater drain. Ideally I would be able to move the drain (and now vent) to the new location, running the new plumbing overhead to the new location. To do this however would mean a vertical run from the new location until it can be run in the ceiling rafters. What I wasnt sure of is if the washer would be able to push the drain water UP the vertical run until it enters the ceiling.

A second option would be to run the new location to the current sewage drain, and tap into that. this would eliminmate the need to run vertically to the ceiling, as it could be run horizontally inside the wall, about 25 feet.

So, is a vettical run out of the question? and yes, I can move the vent if need be. (Assuming I can tap into the current vent)


----------

